# Indiglo Gauge Problem or Cool Trick?



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I just installed my indiglo gauges yesterday.. and noticed the way i wired it up was wrong probably.. now my question is.. will it short out something.. or will this be a new cool trick to tell everyone............

I installed the indiglos and spliced the + of the indiglos to the wire on the right hand side that went to the "ILL" i think i was supposed to use "ACC" well.. anyways.. when i turn the dimmer all the way down.. the indiglos light up big time.... but when i turn the dimmer up and let all the other Accesories light up.. my indiglos turn off almost......... now.. this would be cool to have the blue needels.. and if i use the dimmerit allows me to change to the indiglos... but then i couldnt use the HVAC indiglo.. (not that i probably would anyways) so whats goin on guys???? Travis


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you tapped the wrong wire for the power. tap the wires behind the dimmer switch, there should be 3 (havent checked in a while, but should be 3). i believe the one to tap is a red w/ yellow stripe.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i know i DID.. but my question is .... is it gonna matter what wire i used for my hotwire... or as long as im getting power its ok.. because i think this set up is cool.. i will be able to have two different options for lighting up my dash.. Travis


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally From 1997 GA16DE*_
> yea just get a regular wire tap. Get the red one b/c the blue ones are too big. If I were you, run the positive indiglo lead behind the dash and to the dimmer switch. Just pull the dimmer switch out and hook it up to there. you can tap the negative indiglo wire to the black wire going into the dimmer switch and you can tap the positive wire to one of those 2 red wires*
> 
> *if you want to be able to control the indiglo brightness from the dimmer switch, connect it to the red wire with a YELLOW stripe. this wire is the dimmer switch's output.
> ...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OmegaManEX *if you want to be able to control the indiglo brightness from the dimmer switch, connect it to the red wire with a YELLOW stripe. this wire is the dimmer switch's output._


...see, but this is what i did!.. and the outcome was turning the dimmer down to off turned my indiglo on.. i have my ground attached to the metal ground in the back where the nut is located.. has anyone else who reads this done their connection like i have.. is this normal? Travis


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i did my guages the way 1997 GA16DE described ^above^ also , and the way i did the wire was i just jammed the wires from the indiglo into the wire slot on the back of the dimmer plug :: one to the ground wire and the other to the green strip wire

.. if you need a pic i can get you one ..

maybe you are having probs because you grounded it at the nut?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

well..... no one answered my question.. so ... to be on the safe side.. i went ahead and hooked it up like everyone else has theirs.. and i wont have that cool unique way.. oh well.. better safe than sorry........... Travis


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

the way you had it before was fine. i tapped into the same wire the first time, cuz there were two different red wires,but they had different stripes on there. the red/yellow wire gives u that cool blackout effect with the needles off and the gauges lit. i didn't want it that way, so i tapped it into the red/green wire...lets the dimmer switch directly control the gauges. be careful though, cuz if you turn both dimmer switches up tooo far, you will send too much voltage the the indiglos and short somethin. mine went out once when i did that.


----------

